# Terrapin newbie need advice on Shell Care



## KellTerra (6 mo ago)

Hi, so my mum had this beauty for years but poorly kept so I took her into my care after my mums health declined.

Can anyone help me on what is wrong with her she’ll please, her diet was very poor on just spinach and my supplied her with no other means of nutrition. I’ve now got her on a complete turtle dry diet and offer her fruits and trying to get my hands on live food such as earthworm’s.

Please any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Is she now in a secure outside pond with natural sunlight? Don't feed fruit.


----------



## KellTerra (6 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Is she now in a secure outside pond with natural sunlight? Don't feed fruit.


I don’t have a pond or even a garden, I have her free roam in my flat, and with a plastic pond for her water needs but she actually asks to be taken out and have her on a complete pellet diet by Komodo. I’ve ordered water treatment and cuttle fish bone for her and vitamins too


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

KellTerra said:


> I don’t have a pond or even a garden, I have her free roam in my flat, and with a plastic pond for her water needs but she actually asks to be taken out and have her on a complete pellet diet by Komodo. I’ve ordered water treatment and cuttle fish bone for her and vitamins too


The turtle needs to be in water 24/7 not roaming around your flat. She is not asking to be taken out. She needs to be in water deep enough to swim in and to cover her shell completely. It needs to be safe so she cannot climb out. A basking area needs to be provided under a heat lamp and uv - again, safe so that she cannot touch them. Room temperature water is fine but the basing area needs to be 10c warmer to encourage her to climb out and shed her scutes hopefully leaving fresh healthy shell beneath. They feed in the water - Reptomin is a good food along with duckweed, pond weed and Romaine lettuce. The water needs filtering with preferably an external filter.


----------

